# Anyone use the Laube ivac? Any Reviews?



## pulimom (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm a professional groomer with years of experience that is looking to get a new/better pair of clippers. Anyone have a favorite pair they would recommend? I'm very interested in the Laube ivac, would like feedback if you have it and use it a lot. 

Thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't have one, as I am not a fan of Laube or their equipment. There are many, many converstations about the IVAC on other grooming boards, such as petgroomer.com and groomers.net. You will find much more info there for helping make your decision. I have heard lots of not so great things about the company not standing behind their products, and they had some issues with the cord pack on the IVAC that may be resolved by now? I recommend doing lots of research before taking the plunge on that expensive item.


----------



## Bettyboopton (May 30, 2009)

I have the iVac Clipper and a Hanvey Vacuum. You will never want to go back to a regular clipper again! The iVac is light, and has so much power. No hair flying all around (think of your health) I also use Mini Micro and Speed feed trimmer. I had a problem in the beginning with the cord, but I sent it back to Laube and they fixed it for me and updated the cord to their new cord, I've had it back for a month now with no problems. They do want you to prove proof of purchase, so keep your receipt and send in warranty card. Other than that they were awesome to deal with. I think maybe Graco22 had a personal problem, not really sure why she had such a problem, I didn't.


----------

